Ask HN: What's the best technical talk you've heard? - dustinty
======
jjude
What Does Tech Excellence Look Like? by Martin Fowler [1]. He talks about
process, how to organize teams to deliver tech products. Amazing talk.

[1]: [https://youtu.be/Avs70dZ3Vlk](https://youtu.be/Avs70dZ3Vlk)

